# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ > 100 рецептов для друзей >  Кулинарное путешествие

## tanu_sha

Дорогие, друзья :Tender: !!! Приглашаю вас принять участие в конкурсе *«100 рецептов для друзей».* Это конкурс-марафон, состоит из 10 тем (созданных отдельно) . Победителей определим по количеству «спасибо». 
После окончания конкурса – рецепты-победители будут увековечены в форумовской кулинарной книге, которую каждый участник сможет распечатать дома, конечно если есть принтер… или в ближайшем копицентре, если принтера дома нет. Так же в конце года из 100 работ мы выберем самую лучшую (по количеству «спасибо»), автор которой и станет обладателем гран при :Ok: 

Пора ознакомится с *условиями конкурса*:
Один  пост должен содержать только один рецепт.
Рецепт состоит из:
- названия
- фотографии 
- ингредиентов;
- способа приготовления;
- комментариев (по желанию) – расскажите, почему для конкурса вы выбрали именно это блюдо или интересную историю, связанную с ним.

*Темы конкурса:*(созданы отдельно *в этом* подразделе)

*Кулинарное путешествие*
окрошка и баурсаки, пицца и паста, суши и роллы, а может даже лягушачьи лапки. Кухня народов мира, чья вкуснее?

 05-25 декабря выбор лучшего рецепта.

----------


## Ясмин

*Карпаччо из моцареллы с клубникой* (блюдо из итальянской кухни)




1 моццарелла (200 г)
3-4 ягоды клубники
1 сухой острый перчик
1 ч.л. мёда
1 ст.л. лимонного сока
1 ст.л. ол.масла
соль
кинза

- порезать моццареллу на ровные тонкие ломтики
- порезать клубнику на мелкие кубики
- посыпать моццареллу измельчённым перцем и клубникой
- смешать соус в мисочке - взбить лимонный сок с солью, мёдом и оливковым маслом
- равномерно полить соусом карпаччо, посыпать рубленной кинзой и оставить мариновать на 30 минут.

Комментарии: выбрала это блюдо, потому что оно простое в приготовлении, очень вкусное. Тем более сейчас сезон клубники. В первый раз, когда готовила, поосторожничала с перцем. Немного пресновато получилось. Так что не бойтесь перчить, но не переперчите. Приятного аппетита!  :Smile3:

----------


## Alenajazz

Кюфта

Почему в этот раздел? Потому, что блюдо армянское - во-первых. А во-вторых - я его готовила для друзей во время своей поездки в Сибирь в этом году. То есть, оно тоже проехало в виде рецепта 8 000 км
1 кг фарша
5 яиц сварить
В фарш добавить немного холодного молока
Соль
Перец по вкусу
Сырое яйцо
Мелко нарезанный лук
Немного коньяка
Немного муки

Формируем шарики. Туда закладываем отваренное и очищенное от скорлупы яйцо. Руки смачиваем водой каждый раз (чтобы фарш не прилипал)
В кипящую воду (её посолить) закладывам кюфту. Варим на медленном огне при слабом кипении 25 минут. Потом подаём на стол горячими, разрезав. Подаём с маринованными и свежими овощами. А вот вид сделанной мной кюфты

[IMG]http://*********net/1888150.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********net/1840023.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Mazaykina (24.03.2021)

----------


## Katrina Kim

Наше донское блюдо - *РАКИ*

Сколько существует хозяек, столько же существует рецептов приготовления раков. 
Мы выбрали для себя "рецепт папы Гриши", найденный совершенно случайно на одном литературном(!) портале.

Не буду передавать все тонкости подачи материала - ибо будет плагиат ;) - а изложу сам рецепт:

1. Разумеется, свежие ЖИВЫЕ раки - допустим, 5 кг (поверьте, для любителей это так, разминка)
2. Сушеный укроп - большой пучок (палки с "зонтиками")
3. Темное пиво - 3 бут.
4. Банка сметаны
5. 2 лимона
6. Крупная (каменная) соль - 4 жмени (горсти)
7. Лаврушка, перец горошком

В закипающую воду кидаются все ингредиенты, "бульон" доводится до кипения, после этого туда отправляются раки - да, живые! Дохлого рака варить нельзя. Чтобы совесть не мучила, обязательно извинитесь - мол, не со зла, а еды ради.
Варить 15 минут. Выключить огонь, дать постоять еще минут 20-30.
Выложить на блюдо пирамидой "лицом" к едокам (хотя некоторые предпочитают выкладывать хвостами - так видно, какой рак мальчик, а какой девочка)
Впрочем, можно складывать, как попало - на вкус не влияет:)

----------

Mazaykina (24.03.2021)

----------


## ИринаС

Американский салат 
Ингредиенты (на 4 порции):
⠀
❇ кукурузные зёрна из 1-го большого сваренного початка кукурузы
❇ авокадо (среднего размера)
❇ 3 небольших огурца
❇ 150 гр. помидоров черри
❇ половинка красной луковицы
❇ 2 чайные ложки оливкового масла
❇ 2 столовые ложки свежего лимонного сока
❇ соль, перец - по вкусу
⠀
ГОТОВИМ:
⠀
Огурцы и авокадо режем на небольшие кубики, красный лук - на маленькие.
Перемешиваем все ингредиенты и сразу подаём на стол.

----------

Mazaykina (24.03.2021)

----------

